# Customizing an Aquaclear 110 for a turtle tank, glueing advise needed



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm going to try and glue a piece of acrylic to the outlet area of the filter body so the water can cascade down the acrylic piece into the water approx. 1" BWL
Here's my question what glue would bond to the filter plastic and the acrylic material, I was thinking super glue akas crazy glue, or can I just use acrylic glue? 
Any thoughts on this from anyone. Cheers Laurie


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Laurie, if you have any aquarium safe silicone lying around, that could work as well.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the plastic on glass tops to make the water flow lower down, to avoid a lot of noise. I guess if you need lower, acrylic will work with some weld on?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd probably use the "aquarium" safe silicon as previously mentioned. The only other adhesive I used was the crazy glue GEL, but that was for frags to rock, I don't know how much pressure it would take with plastic to plastic.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Crazy glue will let go after a few days, silicone might hold


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

try this. Cut a plastic off from a 2L soda bottle. the curve of the bottle will actually work better as it will re-direct the water up and outward. You can duct tape it underneath the ac110 as the under will normally stay relatively dry. Make sure you cut the piece long enough.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks to all for the advice,...................


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Silicone for plastic will eventually let go. 
Use "weld-on" as stated earlier for plastic to plastic. 
#4 for good fits, #16 for gappy fits.

HOW TO: glue acrylic (welding) - YouTube


----------

